

Erlang dev offers bounty to improve his networking code - inaka
http://erlanginside.com/netflix-watch-out-erlang-dev-offers-1000-bounty-to-improve-his-multicast-code-106

======
defunkt
Link to the actual offer: [http://groups.google.com/group/erlang-
programming/browse_thr...](http://groups.google.com/group/erlang-
programming/browse_thread/thread/1931368998000836)

~~~
wagerlabs
Please don't post to the Google group, though. Subscribe to the Erlang
Questions mailing list at <http://www.erlang.org> instead.

Also, freel free to follow wagerlabs on Twitter, email me or come to #erlang
on irc.freenode.net

~~~
wagerlabs
The ultimate goal here is to broadcast to hundreds of thousands of clients
with minimal latency and on a minimal number of EC2 instances.

------
codahale
Speculative work?

I'll pass.

